# The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Got this Geo kit from Mega during their Christmas sale.
I replaced the crappy (sorry) 1-piece solid resin lighthouse with an HO scale plastic lighthouse kit of the same size, so I could light it. I tore the lights out of a small 2-LED flashlight for that.

He's glossy because he just came out of the ocean! But it makes him harder to photograph well.

http://www.inpayne.com/models/figures/beast20k.html



















More pics at the linky.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive looking. I think the gloss finish suits the Beast, more real to me. Lighting the lighthouse is a good choice, as it brings it more to reality. The shot with the clouds, almost looks like a screen grab, and it looks amazing.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Absolutely brilliant, I love it! The replacement lighthouse looks tailor-made for this kit and this scenario, and the wet look of the gloss works well too. Thanks for showing, it has boosted my enthusiasm for reptile and sea monster kits


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Great job on the teeth and mouth! I don't think I would want to be in the light house...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very, very cool and not something you see done everyday. Thanks for showing us, makes me want to pop the movie in the dvd player.


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Great job, I love mix and match of the HO lighthouse with the beast.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

If you can put an LED in the light to JUST shine on the Rhedosaur, and photograph it in silouette, maybe with some fliter floss fake waves crashing on the shore......?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Feel free - I'm done with mine.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

And a fantastic job it is too. I had wondered at using a Lindberg lighthouse with a Billiken Rhedosaurus on all fours but the difference in detail between the two was an issue. The rearing figure just looks so much better.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Cool, really nice job on that'un!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful job, John!

Ben


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, kids!


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Awesome, Awesome, Awesome !!! Love this Kit !!!!! Maybe one day I'll be able to get this wonderful kit of One of my top 5 Monsters !!!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love the photo work, too!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Wow beautifully done John! Thanks for sharing with us.

As an aside (and sneak peek), we're going to be running the same Geometric sale sometime during the upcoming holiday season :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent work John!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

This is awesome! A great build!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...


----------



## Gollum (May 10, 2014)

Great job on this kit! I love the paint job, and the silhouette photograph with the cloudy sky behind it is stunning!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And again I say .


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for the eye candy! Beautifully done. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Wonderful job John.


----------

